# MK4 GLI Big Brake install on MK4 1.8t Jetta, any TIPS?



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

I just acquired a set of big breaks from a GLI that I want to install on my 1.8T. Is there anything that I need to know or a DYI posted somewhere? I need to know as much as possible. Is this hard to do or time consuming? (Time consuming = take a few hours to do) opcorn:


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

BuMp it on up!


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

Has no one ever done a GLI brake upgrade on a 1.8T Jetta? :what:


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

So many views and no replies


----------



## porn8069 (Feb 12, 2001)

did you search the MKIV DIY thread? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1835863#post18980555


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

This is super easy to do. Take off stock rotors and put on new one like normal. Remove stock caliper carrier and install one the the GLI and the pads also. Done. 

Now if you want to have all red brakes with out opening up your brake system just paint them. 

Other wise install the whole GLI caliper/carrier and use this opportunity to flush with fresh fluid:thumbup:

Your stock caliper is the same as the TT/337-GTI/GLI. The carrier is the difference and the bigger rotor ofcourse


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

go big brakes or go home.... stoptech or brembos is the way to go


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

I wish I had $5K to throw around for some brembo's or stoptech. I'm just upgrading my turbo $3K plus project.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Not to mention the new wheels you'd have to buy to fit around the brakes.
I had the 12.3" units on my 01 and a set for my 02 on the way.
Scored a set on eBay this week.
I love the stopping power of them.


----------

